# desktop chat apps question



## BlunderWoman (Feb 4, 2016)

I haven't chatted on a desktop app in a long long time. I've used Yahoo Messenger and Google Talk, but I think no one is using those much anymore. Can anyone tell me what people are using these days?


----------



## Mike (Feb 12, 2016)

Well Blunder Woman, most people tha I know are using
"Whats App", but mainly on a smart phone.
Though you acn have it on a computer, but the other
person needs to have the same program.

Mike.


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 12, 2016)

I also use Whatsapp but my American family doesn't seem to have heard of it.  I use for it for talking to family/friends in the UK (at home and from abroad) and our friends in Uganda.

I use Facebook messenger with friends on FB.


----------

